# Ingersoll Rand compressor problem



## Mrabiff (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I'm new here so I hope I've posted in the correct category. I recently purchased an Ingersoll Rand 80 Gal. 5 HP 2 stage compressor. It's just over a year old and looks brand new. I new when I bought it had a problem.. The PO told me it wouldn't start. My first thought was a pressure switch or a capacitor was the culprit. I finally got all the wiring done last evening and when I threw the power to it the motor made a grinding sound. It turned, but slowly and finally tripped the reset button. I could smell an electrical odor from the motor and small amount of smoke coming from the motor. My first thought was a bad bearing but I'm not sure. There are plenty of place in the area where I live that can work on the motor, but I thought I would get some opinions here first. Any thoughts out there? Thanks for your input.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

Mrabiff said:


> My first thought was a bad bearing


My first thought as well.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Mrabiff,

I would do the basic stuff, check oil level, power disconnected, turn by hand and then start testing with a volt meter for shorts or very low resistance, then an ammeter. What is the amps while compressor is turning? Let us know what you find'

Stephen



Mrabiff said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here so I hope I've posted in the correct category. I recently purchased an Ingersoll Rand 80 Gal. 5 HP 2 stage compressor. It's just over a year old and looks brand new. I new when I bought it had a problem.. The PO told me it wouldn't start. My first thought was a pressure switch or a capacitor was the culprit. I finally got all the wiring done last evening and when I threw the power to it the motor made a grinding sound. It turned, but slowly and finally tripped the reset button. I could smell an electrical odor from the motor and small amount of smoke coming from the motor. My first thought was a bad bearing but I'm not sure. There are plenty of place in the area where I live that can work on the motor, but I thought I would get some opinions here first. Any thoughts out there? Thanks for your input.


----------

